# Marietta,Ga Law against air rifles



## Phatman45 (Nov 26, 2005)

Does anyone no the law against shooting a air rifle in marietta,Ga


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Uh, try the local police or sheriff's dept. GA is a long way from Nodak. I would think that there is a law against it. Dunno for sure though.


----------



## BamaHunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Phatman....I work For Cobb County, Ill see what I can find out for ya. Any specifics ya want me to find out?


----------

